# lcd tv with good refresh rate (above 100 hz)



## superar (Jun 24, 2011)

Hii every one..Suggest me a good LCD tv for gaming with refresh rate above 100hz (preferably sony bravia..). sound output should be pretty descent while listening sounds of all pitch n frequencies...


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

gaming on what? console?

PS3 uses 60hz. Dont know about 3D. I think that needs 120hz. Xbox?

check sony official site. The EX series should do good. Choose one at your price point.


----------



## superar (Jun 26, 2011)

i need it for my* xbox 360*


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

why do you need a 100Hz TV?

What is it that you need in a 100hz above monitor which a 60hz or 75hz HDTV wont do?

Just make sure you arent falling for the marketing hype.


----------



## superar (Jun 27, 2011)

k..den suggest me a best lcd for gaming under 40k..


----------

